# Intro



## cjaggie123 (Oct 21, 2018)

Welcome. Best resort is highly subjective though, and the season has barely started.


----------



## Selklain (Nov 24, 2020)

cjaggie123 said:


> Welcome. Best resort is highly subjective though, and the season has barely started.


Honestly, I'm literally dying to go snowboarding this season.


----------



## cjaggie123 (Oct 21, 2018)

I feel you. The closest resorts to me (New Mexico) are closed for COVID right now and it's killing me.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Selklain said:


> Honestly, I'm literally dying to go snowboarding this season.


Patience padawan.


----------

